# Paypal in Cyprus



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but can anyone tell me if people living in Cyprus can use PayPal from Cypriot bank accounts?

I am trying to goad various greek friends and acquaintances to donate to the dogs home/welfare society. It is not proving very easy as you might imagine but I thought that might be the easiest way for them to do it without overly inconveniencing themselves (tongue in cheek).


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Clarify please. Are you asking if you can set up a PayPal account for people to pay in to directly from their Cypriot bank account?

If so I doubt it unless they have their own PayPal account. They would need to access PayPal and pay by the credit or debit card of their Cypriot bank account. This access can be a button from your web site.

I don't think Cyprus is a very savvy society when it comes to online transactions. You're lucky to get a Cypriot company to answer an email let alone make a payment.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

If you have a PayPal account, you can create various boxes and buttons online where ANYONE can use their credit/debit cards to donate, regardless of whether they have a PayPal account or not.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> If you have a PayPal account, you can create various boxes and buttons online where ANYONE can use their credit/debit cards to donate, regardless of whether they have a PayPal account or not.


Thank you for confirming what I posted.

Pete


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I'm sorry, I see I did not make myself very clear.

I do not live in Cyprus any more so I am a little out of touch with some things.

On a recent visit to Rhodes i was very shocked at the huge number of dogs who need rehoming and because of something that happened while I was there I got involved with one of the local organisations which is in turn linked to the Cyprus one.

As a result of this, I was wondering if it is common for CYPRIOTS to have Paypal accounts and this is because I want to try and cajole various friends to contribute a little to the awful animal (lack of) welfare in the country. If people are able to, and do have them, I thought it might be easier to get them to contribute this way rather than go to the bother of writing out a cheque and posting it, by which time they would have lost all interest and forgotten. Some things about Cyprus will never change!

However, I think from what Zach says that anyone in almost any country can open a PayPal account.

But perhaps it is not very common for payments to be made by PayPal LOCALLY, within Cyprus, and so most people would have no need of one. Only Forum members will be able to tell me this. 

I hope I have explained my aim a little more clearly now! Thank you for all your replies so far.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why on earth would you think that Cypriots, who are constantly berated for the treatment of animals in their country, would contribute to the welfare of animals in Rhodes? The Cyprus animal shelters are overflowing, stray dogs roam freely sometimes in dreadful condition and there are an estimated 2 million cats on the island. Shortly the hunting season will start when we can expect to see more dogs discarded.

Far better for any Cypriot contributions to be used here.

Pete


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I know, Pete, it's ridiculous, isn't it? Still, one small step, etc. 

What I actually meant was that I met someone in Rhodes Rhodes and through them I got involved with the CYPRUS shelters. I am hoping that because I still have some connections in Cyprus I might be able to persuade some of them to donate something. 

I live in hope....


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I don't know what's the matter with me. 

I meant that my intention is to try and persuade some of my Cypriot friends to donate to the CYPRUS shelters.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

hiatusxenia said:


> I don't know what's the matter with me.
> 
> I meant that my intention is to try and persuade some of my Cypriot friends to donate to the CYPRUS shelters.


The preview button is a wonderful tool and discipline. It enables you to see what you have written rather than what you think you have written and gives you the opportunity to check if it will make sense to others. 

Good luck getting the contributions. The shelters could use it and they are doing a fine job but overall I doubt the problem is money but rather the exponential growth of the animal population. With 2 million cats neutering is impossible and I'm sorry to say a cull is the only answer. Without it the growth of feral cats will become absurd and a greater nuisance and threat.

Pete


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for the tip. I must learn to use it.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> Forgive my ignorance but can anyone tell me if people living in Cyprus can use PayPal from Cypriot bank accounts?
> 
> I am trying to goad various greek friends and acquaintances to donate to the dogs home/welfare society. It is not proving very easy as you might imagine but I thought that might be the easiest way for them to do it without overly inconveniencing themselves (tongue in cheek).


You can't connect a Cyprus Bank account to a paypal account. Only US accounts possible. I have 2 Paypal accounts. One German with German bank and one here in Cyprus with a German credit card connected. When I need to transfer an incoming payment to my bank account I have to first transfer to my German Paypal and then to the bank. But it is no good solution, Paypal charge fees everytime


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> You can't connect a Cyprus Bank account to a paypal account. Only US accounts possible. I have 2 Paypal accounts. One German with German bank and one here in Cyprus with a German credit card connected. When I need to transfer an incoming payment to my bank account I have to first transfer to my German Paypal and then to the bank. But it is no good solution, Paypal charge fees everytime


I'm afraid some of your information is not correct.

You say only US bank accounts can be connected and I'm sure you will agree that with millions of accounts all over the world this cannot be the case. For example I have a Sterling PayPal account connected to UK bank accounts. I also have a Euro PayPal account linked to the Bank of Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

He meant that only US accounts can be connected to PayPal accounts setup with Cyprus as the country of residence, and he is in fact correct.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> He meant that only US accounts can be connected to PayPal accounts setup with Cyprus as the country of residence, and he is in fact correct.


I can see that is true from my account. In fact I have a Bank of Cyprus debit card setup. This allows withdrawals to my Cyprus bank account. So the path to a non-US bank account is via Visa.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I just added my Alpha Bank visa card to my Cypriot PayPal account and that does indeed appear to be the case which is excellent news as I get a lot of my income via PayPal and I had been looking for a way to withdraw directly to my local account


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'm afraid some of your information is not correct.
> 
> You say only US bank accounts can be connected and I'm sure you will agree that with millions of accounts all over the world this cannot be the case. For example I have a Sterling PayPal account connected to UK bank accounts. I also have a Euro PayPal account linked to the Bank of Cyprus.
> 
> Pete


It is interesting. If you open a new Paypal account today with your Cyprus address, you will only get one option, a US bank account. How it was before I don't know. But for sure it is not possible today

There is a big difference connecting a bank card to the account. I have not in one word said that this is not possible. But bank accounts is not possible. That is because Visa and Mastercard guarantee if there is a problem


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> It is interesting. If you open a new Paypal account today with your Cyprus address, you will only get one option, a US bank account. How it was before I don't know. But for sure it is not possible today
> 
> There is a big difference connecting a bank card to the account. I have not in one word said that this is not possible. But bank accounts is not possible. That is because Visa and Mastercard guarantee if there is a problem


We already covered this in the last couple of posts, Anders.

What you might glean is that the method of transfer you are using through 2 accounts is clumsy compared to withdrawing via any bank's debit card directly.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> We already covered this in the last couple of posts, Anders.
> 
> What you might glean is that the method of transfer you are using through 2 accounts is clumsy compared to withdrawing via any bank's debit card directly.
> 
> Pete


To not disturb your bad mood today I can just inform you that this debit card setup is not possible with all Cyprus banks. F. ex. Coop debit card does not work


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> To not disturb your bad mood today I can just inform you that this debit card setup is not possible with all Cyprus banks. F. ex. Coop debit card does not work


I'm not in a bad mood at all, Anders. I was merely trying to help by detailing a different way to withdraw funds into the bank account of your choice. You can choose to take advantage of this or ignore it at your will.

The misunderstanding regarding bank accounts or debit cards seems to be a moot point to me if you can achieve the desired result.

Do take comfort from being right if the Co-Op card didn't work. My understanding is that all Visa debit cards will work. That's what they say on the PayPal site. If this is wrong you can take double comfort in being right which seems to be the most important issue to you.

Pete


----------

